# Is rotating products bad for your skin??



## _mgrace (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to try new products everyone now and then. And I was wondering if rotating products is bad for your skin. 

For example, I've heard that wearing different kinds of chapsticks makes your skin more chapped. Or using a bunch of different shampoos/conditioners makes your scalp dry and cause flakes.  

Suggestions and advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## _mgrace (Mar 9, 2011)

bump..


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 11, 2011)

I've found the very opposite to be true for me.  When I switch my shampoo, I find my hair has never looked better.  If my skin is starting to act up, I change my makeup and cleansing products, and it starts to clear up.  Of course, if you see that you are having adverse reactions to your new products, you should discontinue using them, but it's fun to try new things.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

No, changing things up is not bad. Just like using the same meds for years on end, your skin can build up a tolerance to the formulas of skincare products, and it can become less effective. Not only that, but your skin is a living breathing organism, thus it is constantly changing. What your skin is today, it might not be tomorrow, so you will need to change your routine to adjust to any new needs/concerns. It's good to switch. Same sometimes goes for hair and makeup.


----------

